
Carpal Tunnel Syndrome exercises that really work - acro
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/03/31/carpal-tunnel-syndro.html
======
yummyfajitas
I had serious RSI from typing. My solution (read: my problems are almost
completely gone) was a split keyboard:

<http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/freestyle_mac.htm>

Then I set it up in a vertical layout. Something like this:

[http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/images/solo-
ascent-90_512x390.jp...](http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/images/solo-
ascent-90_512x390.jpg)

but instead of spending $199 for a piece of plastic, I cut up a cardboard box
and spend $1.99 on duct tape.

